
Kalashnikov Rifle Changed the World. Now There’s a Kalashnikov Kamikaze Drone - longdefeat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/02/23/kalashnikov-assault-rifle-changed-world-now-theres-kalashnikov-kamikaze-drone/
======
devoply
Suicide drones, nice, what spin! It's a cruise missile drone as championed by
the US. A cheap cruise missile drone, but a cruise missile drone nonetheless.
Is this a good thing? Probably not. As I can see certain Western governments
giving them to "freedom fighters" to fight dictators not sympathetic to their
agenda and the like. But that's the way the cookie crumbles.

~~~
tyingq
_" as championed by the US."_

It has 6 pounds of explosive vs a tomahawk at 1,000 lbs. I would guess the use
cases aren't very similar.

~~~
0_gravitas
Well, if we designate the use case as "blow something/someone up", that's
similar enough I would think. In fact, dont see how the use case of 1000lbs of
explosive would be any more constructive.

~~~
tyingq
Who said either was constructive?

------
AtlasBarfed
Drones will be the key to guerrilla resistance of current armies. Until they
deploy swarms themselves.

I also never understood why guerillas never deployed ballon-lofted nets to
counter air power.

------
luckylion
non-paywall-link: [https://outline.com/VN2pP6](https://outline.com/VN2pP6)

